# Hawker Henley WIs



## merlin (Jul 15, 2012)

I thougfht it would be interesting to see what everyone thoughts on alternatives - most likely that could happen and best outcome as a result.

http://frespace.virgin.net/john.dell/henley/hawker_henley.htm

See the above link for info -

1: Henley is ordered as per specification, RAF in France is split between Battles and Henleys (+ Blenheims) - the Henleys therefore had time to train, but debatable if the right 'training'!

2: In 1939 When War declared the 112 Henleys the RAF had are converted back to active service, rather than Target tug, but little time for training.

3: After Dunkirk, RAF Squadrons e.g ex-Battles are re-equiped with re-converted Henleys - Squadrons have experienced at first hand what dive-bombing is all about - have been on the receiving end.

4: Whether or not Henley enters first-line service with the RAF, a navalised version Sea Henley FDB enters service in spring of 1940 - FAA have more experience and interest in 'dive-bombing'.

5: None of the above OTL was best.


----------



## merlin (Sep 3, 2012)

WEll so far so good - had lots of people 'view' the Poll and no one can make up their mind about which of the first ones to choose, but all agree that something could have been achieved - because option 5 hasn't been picked. Also just recently posted elsewhere - getting some interesting comments.
So c'mon readers.


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 5, 2012)

I voted option 5. The Henley seems to me to be a pretty uninspiring aircraft and Hawkers should have done better. If you want an Army co-operation bomber fit dive brakes, bomb racks and some rear defensive armament to the Fulmar. It would have been a lot easier to produce Fulmars on the Battle production lines than a Hawker aircraft.


----------

